

Infographic: Social Media Reactions to the Netflix-Qwikster Split - jsiarto
http://loudpixel.com/blog/netflix-qwikster-infographic/

======
jsiarto
These are strictly quantitative numbers as we haven't done deep research into
the overall sentiment of the announcement. But it does give you an idea of
just how much reach Netflix has and how their announcements drive
conversation.

